# Bings Landing



## Brett

Bluebird skies, The winds blowing from the north at 15 to 20, the air temp is 46°.
This is the view up the Intracoastal this morning in Flagler county.









A group of Gheenoers from the forum met at Bing's Landing this
morning to do some backwater fishing. I stopped by to say hello
and to look at the boats. I don't often get a chance to see that
many Gheenoes in one place at the same time. They're going to have
to find a protected creek in these conditions. I'm glad I did my boat test
yesterday. It was cold at the ramp this AM. The LT's are very nice!
If I hadn't just finished building a boat, I could see putting an LT in the garage.



Whitesnooky's 'noe











Sophie trying to keep warm and control a 'noe in the wind.











HaMm3r after a 20 mph run into a 20 mph wind,
do you think he's a little cold?











Tom wondering who's gonna volunteer to build a fire on their front deck?











phishphood's 'noe


----------



## backwaterbandits

What happened to the FISHING Report?!?   ;D


----------



## phishphood

Fishing? Crap, I knew I forgot something.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

lol, you're the one that caught the fish!!

We got stuck plenty of times.... the boat got strached up... I asked Tom to piss on me(with his motor to keep me warm)...  And we lost our dignity...

But lunch was good!!!

Thanks for showing us around HaMm3r!  It was tons of fun!


----------



## islander1225

dang wish i knew you guys were fishing out of bings today i would habe joined up it is only a 45 min drive for me to there looks like a good time congrats guys.

Alex


----------



## phishphood

Did anybody mention that it was cold? For once, I'm glad my kid didn't pick up after himself and left his jacket in the truck. Brrrr.
The fishing however was red hot. Here's a few shots.
From cold to colder:
















From here, we shot up a creek following HaMm3r's local knowledge of every twist and turn, sand and oyster bar to our fishing grounds. We all dispersed into different creeks where I immediatly hook up with this monster.








Did I mention it was cold?
I heard there was a few other fish caught and some seen, but it was a tough day to fish.
Thanks HaMm3r for showing us around. I definitely want to get back up there in some better conditions.
Parting shot is of whitesnook with a little Captain in him.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

;D ;D
Where's your pics Tom?


----------



## HaMm3r

Great pictures guys (and gal)!  Thanks for coming up and keeping me company on such a miserable morning. [smiley=cool2.gif] I stayed out and fished until 4pm, then raced home and got cleaned up just in time to make my wife's work christmas party. I'll have a report and pictures up once the keyboard stops spinning long enough to type coherently. [smiley=alcholic.gif]

Nice to meet you as well, Brett. Glad you got the message.  Would have loved to see the Slipper take on the creek slalom course. ;D

I think I can safely say that if we ever do it again, it'll be better, cause it couldn't have been much worse.


----------



## Brett

As Marty Feldman said in Young Frankenstein,
while standing in an open grave: "Could be worse...could be raining..."


It was good to meet the bunch of you, now I can add personalities to
go with some of the faces and names here on the forum.


----------



## tom_in_orl

All right Sophie. I am finally sitting down in front of the PC. Here ya go.


HaMm3r getting things done early in the trip. We had three Gheenoes sitting on this hole. Everyone could see that something was going on and there were fish to be caught. HaMm3r and Whitesnooky got a red in this spot.











Here is HaMm3r taking a hero shot. He has this cool PCV mono-pod that fits into a rod holder.  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]











Here we are gathering up to leave. 











Hammer running right down the intercoastal with a 20 MPH wind in his face. He was not very dry after this run.  ;D 











Gathering up after spot number two. Mostly sharing stories about how cool this area is and how tough the conditions were today.





























Sorry I didn't take more pictures but poling in the wind today and dealing with the mud bottom was a hell of a workout. Probably the hardest I have ever worked on the platform.


----------



## Flyline

It's nice to meet Hammer and Brett.......what a experience! Been freezing my azz off almost all day in 50's degreees and blowing 20 mph winds.

Caught a few reds and been stuck several times on our way out of the creek when it's lowtide.

Thanks Hammer for showing us around!

I will be back for some more!


----------



## MATT

Jason, Sorry I bailed out on the trip, but will hook up with all of you soon.

look, like it was a bit cold....


----------



## phishphood

> Jason, Sorry I bailed out on the trip, but will hook up with all of you soon.
> 
> look, like it was a bit cold....


Luckily, it had warmed up to the low 50's by the time I had to get out and push myself out of the mud.


----------



## tom_in_orl

What are you guys talking about???? There was plenty of water. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r

> What are you guys talking about???? There was plenty of water.  ;D


Beats me? I was fine. ;D


----------



## phishphood

> What are you guys talking about???? There was plenty of water.  ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me? I was fine.  ;D
Click to expand...

Bird finger boys.


----------



## HaMm3r

> Bird finger boys.


Oh, come on...you gotta admit that it was fun.  You should have seen the first time I went thru there in my highsider...alone...with no jackplate... [smiley=doh1.gif] Everyone really did great! [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## phishphood

> Bird finger boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on...you gotta admit that it was fun.  You should have seen the first time I went thru there in my highsider...alone...with no jackplate... [smiley=doh1.gif] Everyone really did great!  [smiley=bravo.gif]
Click to expand...

I had a ball and will be back someday. I have to go back and check the tides to get a good reference on when to get in and out. 
I'm jealous of you skinny running fellows. I think Tom jumped on plane off that sandbar in that one turn. Quite sickening actually. ;D


----------



## Brett

After seeing what the waters are like up here in
Flagler/St. Johns County, now you can understand why I
sold my flats skiff, which needed 8 inches just to float,

Weedy, do you recognize the hull below?












and built the Slipper which gets way skinny.











phish, as chilly as it was,
that was not bird finger,
that was cold finger.


----------



## phishphood

My hands were in my pockets.


----------



## Brett

Is that why, when asked how much 5 plus 5 equals, you kept getting 11?


----------



## phishphood

> Is that why, when asked how much 5 plus 5 equals, you kept getting 11?


At 46 degrees, 10.5. ;D


----------



## Weedy

> After seeing what the waters are like up here in
> Flagler/St. Johns County, now you can understand why I
> sold my flats skiff, which needed 8 inches just to float,
> 
> Weedy, do you recognize the hull below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and built the Slipper which gets way skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phish, as chilly as it was,
> that was not bird finger,
> that was cold finger.



Brett,

It looks like an old "Newport" hull, however, I never saw one with a finished liner in it. That is a new one to me. Was the name "Newport" or Action Craft on the side??


----------



## Brett

Weedy, you mean like this:











Here's the interior:




























From the gossip I heard, this was Actioncraft's try at a panga-like skiff.


----------



## Weedy

Brett,

I remember after seeing the pics with the liner in it. The plans were put on paper around the mid to late 90's (96-98) if my mind serves me right. I beleive the "Panga" was a little later, the owner never tried to copy anything when he desighed something. The boats (there were 3 differnet models) were put out there with the concept for an inexpensive boat built by a big name. Along the same lines of Carolina Skiff, buy what options you wanted to build/setup what you want. They were VERY TIPPY and was not a big hit. Thanks for the pics, I new the hull, but that liner threw me for a second until you put the other pics up. 
Weedy


----------



## Brett

Unstable? Not from my experiences. Ran the ICW and Matanzas Inlet
in the Newport. She handled the big wakes and the breakers in the
inlet well. That flared bow kept the spray down. Just like a panga,
50 hp was more than enough to move her at more than 30 mph.
On the flats she poled adequately. My complaints were the white
interior, poor rod stowage, and hull draft. She caught fish but
couldn't get past the second bar in the creeks I like to play in.
Bought her at 2 years used, ran her for 6 years and sold her.
Her sale is paying for the Slippers build. The 5hp Nissan on the Slipper
was the kicker I used on the Newport so when I went offshore,
I could make sure I got home safely. Pretty nice little skiff for
use with 2 people aboard.


----------

